# Dispatcher UMass/Amherst



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Amherst*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/20/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*About UMass Amherst*

We bought Mt. Ida College! SUCK IT UMASS/BOSTON!

*Job Summary*

Receives, prioritizes and transmits first notification of calls for service for police, fire and medical assistance from the campus community. Dispatches non-emergency and 911 calls for service to the campus community. Transmits messages by radio from the Communications Center to multiple mobile and portable units in accordance with strict rules and regulations. Communicates via state and national criminal databases to other police departments to report on criminal activity. Extensively documents actions and outcomes from all police, fire and medical incidents occurring on campus into a computer-aided Dispatch (CAD) system.

*Essential Functions*


Receives, prioritizes, transmits and documents first notification of calls for service for police, fire and medical assistance from the University community.
Acknowledges, records and dispatches appropriate Police, EHS, and Amherst and Hadley Fire Departments to fire, intrusion and hold-up alarm calls received via the Simplex Tru-Site and GTRI systems, and outside alarm companies.
Receives, records and dispatches appropriate Police, EHS and Amherst fire units to elevator, "Area of Refuge" and campus help phones.
Receives and disseminates information through various technologies, i.e., police radio broadcast system, teletype system, CJIS Web RMV and statewide police telecommunications, and Televent weather system.
Disseminates information to appropriate department personnel on routine and emergency incidents, complaints, crimes-in-progress and medical emergencies via radio, telephone, and LAN technologies.
Disseminates and records information provided to numerous federal, state, municipal law enforcement and other emergency response agencies at the scene of an incident.
Records and disseminates information to assist sworn personnel in the co-ordination of activities of law enforcement personnel who are engaged in significant, high-stress law enforcement and fire service actions such as high speed chases, domestic abuse, medical assistance, natural disasters, motor vehicle accidents with injuries, psychological commitments, drug surveillance, restraining orders and search warrants, etc. 
Provides, at the direction and discretion of a senior command staff member, campus-wide critical emergency notifications via RAVE email and text system and the ATI Outdoor Warning System (OWS), following established federal, state and Clery Act guidelines.
Disseminates and records information provided by other law enforcement agencies relative to missing or wanted individuals, criminal history checks, stolen property and sensitive intelligence such as drug interdiction and terrorist activities, etc., in a prompt fashion to appropriate department personnel.
Responds to requests for information from the public and other agencies, providing general, non-critical information concerning travel directions, general hazards, construction work, weather and road conditions.
Enters appropriate data records via Leaps/CJIS/NCIC systems to assure proper recording in compliance with State records retention standards.
Responds to requests for, and disseminates, student information retrieved via the University's records program (Spire) to appropriate department personnel.
Uses the Genetec Security Desk and Live Viewer camera systems to open/close sally ports and lot/emergency gates, and may assist, upon request, police personnel in the monitoring of booking room and cell blocks.
Maintains a working knowledge of the FVMS University wide camera system, to provide assistance to investigating Officer(s) when necessary, and to provide a visual means of monitoring areas impacted by emergencies, ie. Riots, motor vehicle accidents and emergency weather conditions.
Maintains ability to retrieve previous radio transmissions or telephone calls through the Media Agent and Media works playback systems.
Receives and coordinates requests for Life Flight transport for critical medical emergencies.
Utilizes the Language Link interpreter service for the non-English speaking public.
Keeps abreast and complies with all Dispatch Center guidelines, directives, announcements, special orders, policies and procedures.
Performs other related duties, consistent with position, as required.
*Minimum Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


High School graduate or equivalent.
Knowledge of geographical directions (north, south east, west).
Typing/keyboarding skills.
Computer skills including skills in handling multiple computer monitoring systems.
Ability to read and speak the English language in a clear and concise manner. 
Ability to multi-task to a high degree of efficiency and prioritization using multiple forms of technology including multiple computers, phones, radios and/or security/fire monitoring systems simultaneously.
Ability to take charge and exercise sound judgment in real-time, life or death circumstances.
Strong communications skills with the ability to read, write and comprehend the English language, including correct spelling and grammar.
Ability to understand, explain and apply the laws, rules, policies, procedures and shift guidelines governing assigned unit activities to ensure dispatching of proper information.
Ability to operate video display terminals and keyboards. 
Ability to accurately type 45 words per minute.
Ability to maintain a high level of confidentiality.
Ability to take direction and follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to deal tactfully and professionally with others.
Ability to successfully pass a thorough background investigation. 
*Preferred Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


Communications experience preferred.
*Additional Details*


Communications Dispatcher II positions are considered essential personnel for purposes of staffing.
Required to work inverses (forced overtime) to maintain staffing minimums.
Required to work holidays and weekends as needed.
*Work Schedule*

Thursday - Monday 11 p.m. - 7 a.m. with Tues and Weds off (40 hours per week)

*Salary Information*

Pay Grade: 14

_UMass Amherst is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, UMass Amherst is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the UMass Amherst to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action._

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Amherst

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/amherst/en-us/job/501219?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

